# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Goldbee Website

## Adam7887

** Edited ***

Down below at 'Exchange and Mart' you will find this on advertising.  It isn't ruled out, but there are rules:

http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...m-your-sponsor

Let us know if you do have a advert in our magazine.

G.

----------


## shane13rb

Thanks for sharing.

----------

